# Removing rust on linkage



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Has anyone tried a tumbler for removing rust on linkages?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

if you are referring to a brass reloading tumbler with corn cob or walnut media, it should work fairly well, except for the areas very close to pins or joints, as the media is not quite small enough to get in there ..would require some dis-assembly
other alternatives may be the plastic bristle small dremel brushes with metal polishing paste, a soda blast type sandblasting cabinet, or even just an eraser pencil by hand?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Evaporrust. A really neat non toxic chemicals bath. Sold at home depot an such. Reusable and not potent like naval jelly. It will remove blueing.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

sjm9911 said:


> Evaporrust. A really neat non toxic chemicals bath. Sold at home depot an such. Reusable and not potent like naval jelly. It will remove blueing.


That stuff is incredible!! I bought some and soaked some trucks, linkages, etc in it over night.. You're right, it does remove bluing,lol. BUT... The linkages look new after a quick hit with the dremel brush!!.. I've got some Brownells 44-40 cold bluing I've used before, and it works great. Thanks for the tip!!!!!:appl:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol, just sharing what I learned here!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

If the MTF group doesn't have a hint or a tip to share, then no one has come up with that subject matter yet!! Regardless of gauge preference by individuals, someone always comes up with some kind of constructive answer. That is one great part of being part of this group.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

teledoc said:


> If the MTF group doesn't have a hint or a tip to share, then no one has come up with that subject matter yet!! Regardless of gauge preference by individuals, someone always comes up with some kind of constructive answer. That is one great part of being part of this group.


Absolutely correct!!!..All you guys are great, any gauge....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

there are so many good suggestions on MTF that I set up a special area in my "notes" page on my IPhone to list them so I don't forget...


----------

